# Leffe Cheese!!!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I cannot believe it. Someone posted this on the wildies. There is a Leffe Cheese now in France and its made Au Lait Cru (From raw milk).

Anyone tried any and can someone get me some? 

https://ilovecheese.be/pave-a-la-leffe-a-la-veritable-leffe-blonde/

To make it worse they even posted a photo of some. Got to have it!!!

Pave A La Leffe Blonde.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

barryd said:


> I cannot believe it. Someone posted this on the wildies. There is a Leffe Cheese now in France and its made Au Lait Cru (From raw milk).
> 
> Anyone tried any and can someone get me some?
> 
> ...


Must be one of our members in France who could pop into Intermarche for you Barry! Fingers crossed eh! Otherwise you will have to have a day trip to Calais ! Unless of course they only sell it in the Pontivy branch!


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

We are in France until 19th September and would be glad to get you some. Going to a big Leclerc tomorrow in fact. Will no doubt come across the odd intermarche or two.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Next time we are in Intermarche I will endeavour to have a look, do you happen to know which Intermarche it came from?

The code of 56300 Pontivy suggests it is in Brittany so it is quite possible it will only be on sale in that area......

But we will have a look for you.....

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. Yes the OP on the wildies lives in Brittany.

Just try it and tell me what you think first. It might be rotten! The chap on the wildies said it was nice though. Looks a bit Comte (ish) to me and its raw milk so will be similar but I dont think its matured for that long.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Ah, tasting it? For me all cheese is bloody horrible. I hate the stuff but I will still gladly buy it for you if you want. At the very least I'll see if it is being sold in this region ie., Burgundy although we will be working our way north soon.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

https://walkietalkie.prezly.com/pave-a-la-leffe-un-nouveau-fromage-dabbaye-belge-unique#

tony:laugh:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Here we are, it's Belgian, not French,

if you struggle with the language _bonne chance..._

Pave de Leffe fromage

Hope that tells you something (if only how bad your French is.....)

Dave

Un petit morceau pour vous;

_"The result is a perfect marriage between the knowledge of cheese masters and expertise of the Brewers Leffe_


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just checked with the boss and she has never heard or seen it. So maybe it is a local product.
Will keep an eye out this week but most of our shopping is Lidl or Casino.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks

I found the links Dave. Didnt realise it was made in Belgium though. Well its made it as far as Brittany Intermarche then which is a good sign. We need someone to try it though. If its any good, stick some in a jiffy bag and send us some


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

We're entering France shortly and will try to take a look for some. Lets hope it's a perfect marriage of Belgian beer and French cheese ;-)


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Bear in mind that the Trades Description Act does not apply anywhere except the UK, so do not be surprised if the perfect marriage ends in the divorce courts ......

Dave


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

I just mentioned it to mevrow Leffe, who was like like "yes i know" :serious:

And you didn't mention this, why?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Going through Belgian on route to Croatia

I'll look out for it Barry 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We are off to the Yorkshire coast later this week for a week or three. I have visions of coming back to a doormat full of Leffe Cheese.  

Good luck Sandra finding it.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Nah, it's easy to find......... :surprise:






















Have a look beneath the door and it is probably there...... (the doormat that is)....

Dave (in one of those moods.....) :wink2: :grin2:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Myself I am a slave to Chimay beer, morning, afternoon and evening strengths, and have long enjoyed Chimay cheese with it Barry. Dusted with celery salt a match made in heaven as I'm sure the monks wouled agree.

Dick


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> I cannot believe it. Someone posted this on the wildies. There is a Leffe Cheese now in France and its made Au Lait Cru (From raw milk).
> 
> Anyone tried any and can someone get me some?
> 
> ...


All that time you wasted in Scotland you could of got some!>>


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well the Scottish cheese wasnt up to much thats for sure and with only a Coop as a supermarket I certainly missed my annual fix of French markets, supermarkets and fromageries and dont get me started on the crap choice of beer. 

Enjoy Europe you lucky lot!


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Surely you could do three weeks in France instead of Yorkshire :wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nah. I need three months. I Wouldnt get further than Raynippers house in Normandy in three weeks. Takes me a month to get to the Alps. By the time you have got up, had brunch its nearly Lunch three hour then you only have time to move onto the next aire or wild spot (probably in the next village). I usually drive about 700 miles in 24 hours (320 to Dover) then I just give up.


----------

